# Citrus Tree with THC.!!!



## tybudz (Sep 9, 2010)

anyone read any articles on Citrus Trees with THC. 

I guess A Florida Biochemist Designed a Citrus Tree with THC and distributed the seeds.

Anyone growing or seen. Where can I get seeds??


----------



## tybudz (Sep 9, 2010)

*Biochem 101: How to design a Cannabis-equivalent citrus plant*
*Step One*:
Biochemically isolate all the required enzymes for the production of THC.
*Step Two*:
Perform N-terminal sequencing on isolated enzymes, design degenerate PCR (polymerase chain reaction) primers and amplify the genes.
*Step Three*:
Clone genes into an agrobacterial vector by introducing the desired piece of DNA into a plasmid containing a transfer or T-DNA. The mixture is transformed into Agrobacterium tumefaciens, a gram negative bacterium.
*Step Four*:
Use the Agrobacterium tumefaciens to infect citrus plants after wounding. The transfer DNA will proceed to host cells by a mechanism similar to conjugation. The DNA is randomly integrated into the host genome and will be inherited.

It can be done and has been so lets not argue that. i just want to know if anyone is growing? how they are? and seeds??


----------



## stelthy (Sep 9, 2010)

This sounds awesome..I am really interested in this and have wanted to do something like this for year's, I'd love to see THC growing off another plant (not cannabis) and really hope to see some crazy stuff and some great results SUB'd - STELTHY


----------



## iluv r3dtub3 (Sep 9, 2010)

you dont now exsactly how it will they would have to mix the geans and what if they regect eachother i high dought it would work or even make smoke ready buds highly unlikly!!


----------



## rollinronan (Sep 9, 2010)

sounds similar to using CHO cells in production of protines


----------



## rollinronan (Sep 9, 2010)

i was reading the source of this 
think about this

when you get to step 3....instead of introducing it to a plasmid......introduce into a virus eg. tobacco mosaic virus
this makes it contageous


----------



## oregon024 (Sep 9, 2010)

Have 1 strain smells just like that citrus spray when growing.Fruity dank different


----------



## stelthy (Sep 9, 2010)

You don't necessarily need buds to get high, You can turn the trich's into resign and by getting THC off a potentially un-potent smelling plant could be the key to some ultra stealth grows in the future, and man! some hash is well nice (between 20 and 35 microns)  and by getting the tric's from a citrus plant could really change the flavours and further increase the joy of getting high  - STELTHY


----------



## stelthy (Sep 9, 2010)

In the summer of 1984, 10th-grader Irwin Nanofsky and a friend were driving down the Apalachee Parkway on the way home from baseball practice when they were pulled over by a police officer for a minor traffic infraction.


After Nanofsky produced his driver&#8217;s license the police officer asked permission to search the vehicle. In less than two minutes, the officer found a homemade pipe underneath the passenger&#8217;s seat of the Ford Aerostar belonging to the teenage driver&#8217;s parents. The minivan was seized, and the two youths were taken into custody on suspicion of drug possession.
Illegal possession of drug paraphernalia ranks second only to open container violations on the crime blotter of this Florida college town. And yet the routine arrest of 16 year-old Nanofsky and the seizure of his family&#8217;s minivan would inspire one of the most controversial drug-related scientific discoveries of the century.
Meet Hugo Nanofsky, biochemist, Florida State University tenured professor, and the parental authority who posted bail for Irwin Nanofsky the night of July 8, 1984. The elder Nanofsky wasn&#8217;t pleased that his son had been arrested for possession of drug paraphernalia, and he became livid when Tallahassee police informed him that the Aerostar minivan would be permanently remanded to police custody.
Over the course of the next three weeks, Nanofsky penned dozens of irate letters to the local police chief, the Tallahassee City Council, the State District Attorney and, finally, even to area newspapers. But it was all to no avail.
Under advisement of the family lawyer, Irwin Nanofsky pled guilty to possession of drug paraphernalia in order to receive a suspended sentence and have his juvenile court record sealed. But in doing so, the family minivan became &#8220;an accessory to the crime.&#8221; According to Florida State law, it also became the property of the Tallahassee Police Department Drug Task Force. In time, the adult Nanofsky would learn that there was nothing he could do legally to wrest the vehicle from the hands of the state.
It was in the fall of 1984 that the John Chapman Professor of Biochemistry at Florida State University, now driving to work behind the wheel of a used Pontiac Bonneville, first set on a pet project that he hoped would &#8220;dissolve irrational legislation with a solid dose of reason.&#8221; Nanofsky knew he would never get his family&#8217;s car back, but he had plans to make sure that no one else would be pulled through the gears of what he considers a Kafka-esque drug enforcement bureaucracy.
&#8220;It&#8217;s quite simple, really,&#8221; Nanofsky explains, &#8220;I wanted to combine Citrus sinesis with Delta 9-tetrahydrocannabinol.&#8221; In layman&#8217;s terms, the respected college professor proposed to grow oranges that would contain THC, the active ingredient in marijuana. Fourteen years later, that project is complete, and Nanofsky has succeeded where his letter writing campaign of yore failed: he has the undivided attention of the nation&#8217;s top drug enforcement agencies, political figures, and media outlets.
The turning point in the Nanofsky saga came when the straight-laced professor posted a message to Internet newsgroups announcing that he was offering &#8220;cannabis-equivalent orange tree seeds&#8221; at no cost via the U.S. mail. Several weeks later, U.S. Justice Department officials showed up at the mailing address used in the Internet announcement: a tiny office on the second floor of the Dittmer Laboratory of Chemistry building on the FSU campus. There they would wait for another 40 minutes before Prof. Nanofsky finished delivering a lecture to graduate students on his recent research into the &#8220;cis-trans photoisomerization of olefins.&#8221;
&#8220;I knew it was only a matter of time before someone sent me more than just a self-addressed stamped envelope,&#8221; Nanofsky quips, &#8220;but I was surprised to see Janet Reno&#8217;s special assistant at my door.&#8221; After a series of closed door discussions, Nanofsky agreed to cease distribution of the THC-orange seeds until the legal status of the possibly narcotic plant species is established.
Much to the chagrin of authorities, the effort to regulate Nanofsky&#8217;s invention may be too little too late. Several hundred packets containing 40 to 50 seeds each have already been sent to those who&#8217;ve requested them, and Nanofsky is not obliged to produce his mailing records. Under current law, no crime has been committed and it is unlikely that charges will be brought against the fruit&#8217;s inventor.

Now it is federal authorities who must confront the nation&#8217;s unwieldy body of inconsistent drug laws. According to a source at the Drug Enforcement Agency, it may be months if not years before all the issues involved are sorted out, leaving a gaping hole in U.S. drug policy in the meantime. At the heart of the confusion is the fact that THC now naturally occurs in a new species of citrus fruit.
As policy analysts and hemp advocates alike have been quick to point out, the apparent legality (for now) of Nanofsky&#8217;s &#8220;pot orange&#8221; may render debates over the legalization of marijuana moot. In fact, Florida&#8217;s top law enforcement officials admit that even if the cultivation of Nanofsky&#8217;s orange were to be outlawed, it would be exceedingly difficult to identify the presence of outlawed fruit among the state&#8217;s largest agricultural crop.
Amidst all of the hubbub surrounding his father&#8217;s experiment, Irwin Nanofsky exudes calm indifference. Now 30-years-old and a successful environmental photographer, the younger Nanofsky can&#8217;t understand what all of the fuss is about. &#8220;My dad&#8217;s a chemist. He makes polymers. I doubt it ever crossed his mind that as a result of his work tomorrow&#8217;s kids will be able to get high off of half an orange.&#8221;
Biochem 101: How to design a Cannabis-equivalent citrus plant
Step One:
Biochemically isolate all the required enzymes for the production of THC.
Step Two:
Perform N-terminal sequencing on isolated enzymes, design degenerate PCR (polymerase chain reaction) primers and amplify the genes.
Step Three:
Clone genes into an agrobacterial vector by introducing the desired piece of DNA into a plasmid containing a transfer or T-DNA. The mixture is transformed into Agrobacterium tumefaciens, a gram negative bacterium.
Step Four:
Use the Agrobacterium tumefaciens to infect citrus plants after wounding. The transfer DNA will proceed to host cells by a mechanism similar to conjugation. The DNA is randomly integrated into the host genome and will be inherited.


----------



## rollinronan (Sep 9, 2010)

yep thats it


----------



## Talrox (Sep 9, 2010)

@ iluv R3dtub3 
dude why argue when the facts are right there he didn't say shit all about the bud's, if your gonna argue for the sake of arguing go to 4chan no one likes instigators so knock it off, also you should definitely go back to school or get an english tutor.
and tybudz this sounds sick.
i have seen hops plants grafted onto weed plants, but this is CRAAAAZZZZYYYY never even heard of it before this if you get anymore info on it you should definitely post it.


----------



## stelthy (Sep 9, 2010)

I thought it would be a good idea to add the above info, as its all relivent, Also ages ago someone else on here was growing parsley or something and they had managed a THC content from experimenting, and cloning etc, If I had the know how I would be doing this in an instance, I hope to learn something here  - STELTHY


----------



## DarthD3vl (Sep 9, 2010)

thats f'in sick man I want those oranges!!!


----------



## stelthy (Sep 9, 2010)

I've been doing some searching on-line and there are peeps out there saying its a hoax..? It maybe a hoax? however I am 99% sure its possible and if people haven't done this already it wont be to long before someone does  ... hopefully me  - STELTHY


----------



## rollinronan (Sep 9, 2010)

the theory is quite plausable


----------



## oJUICEBOXo (Sep 9, 2010)

Fucking AWESOME thread man *+Rep!*


----------



## Wordz (Sep 9, 2010)

this sounds so fake


----------



## stelthy (Sep 9, 2010)

Wordz said:


> this sounds so fake


Possibly, But.... never say never, this could happen.. and I hope it does  - STELTHY


----------



## Serapis (Sep 9, 2010)

I would love to have some of that OJ every morning!


----------



## tybudz (Sep 9, 2010)

look. I have spliced a strwberry plant and tied it to a spliced mj plant and it grew together just fine. never got a chance to test the strwberries for THC though.


----------



## stelthy (Sep 9, 2010)

tybudz said:


> look. I have spliced a strwberry plant and tied it to a spliced mj plant and it grew together just fine. never got a chance to test the strwberries for THC though.



Excellent, did you splice them together when both plants were in the early stages of vegging? or later in flower? do you think you would do it again and this time make a report as to any THC you find on the strawberries or any altered taste to the bud on the cannabis side? whats the best method of splicing 2 plants like the ones you mentioned above? - STELTHY


----------



## stelthy (Sep 9, 2010)

The Crazy, Flavor-Changing "Miracle" Fruit

by Josh Day

It's scientific name is Synsepalum dulcificum, and it hails from West Africa. Thanks to a featurette on CNN online, millions of people are learning about this crazy fruit that has a "miraculously" unique ability.

CNN:

After chewing the fruit and rubbing the pulp against the tongue, the berry, known by a promising name -- "miracle fruit" or Synsepalum dulcificum -- releases a sweetening potency that alters the taste buds.

For about 15 to 30 minutes, everything sour is sweet.

Lemons lose their zing and taste like candy. Oranges become sickeningly sweet. Hot sauce that usually burns the tongue tastes like honey barbecue sauce that scorches as it trickles down the throat.

Through word of mouth, these miracle fruits have inspired "taste tripping" parties, where foodies and curious eaters pay $10 to $35 to try the berries. (CNN online)

The fruit sounds like something out of Willy Wonka's chocolate factory.

Interestingly enough, this fruit has a history of controversy, due to the fruit's ability to alter taste perception. Once again, as with stevia, the good ole FDA was involved...

An attempt was made in the 1970s to commercialize the ability of the fruit to turn non-sweet foods into sweet foods without a caloric penalty, but ended in failure in controversial circumstances with accusations that the project was sabotaged and the research burgled by the sugar industry to prevent loss of business caused by a drop in the need for sugar. The FDA has always denied that pressure was put on it by the sugar industry, but refused to release any files on the subject. Similar arguments are noted for FDA's regulation on stevia now labeled as a "dietary supplement" instead of a "sweetener." (Wikipedia)

A Florida hospital has opened research into the fruit and its effect on improving taste for chemo patients, whose sense of taste have been diminished due to chemotherapy (CNN online).

More researchers are interested in the fruit:

"This new resurgence of interest is fascinating," said Linda Bartoshuk, a professor at the University of Florida's Center for Smell and Taste. "It popped on the scene and people are having fun with it. It motivated us to go back and do research."

Bartoshuk seeks to better understand how the berry works. In the 1970s, she studied the fruit while working for the U.S. Navy and Army labs.

The miracle fruit contains a natural protein, called miraculin, which has sugar molecules that bind to the tongue, she said. When acid enters the mouth, the sugar molecules press into the sweet receptors.

Some of her colleagues are looking into how the berries could help people with diabetes and obesity, because they sweeten the taste of food. Unlike sugar, the miracle fruit has very few calories and unlike artificial sweeteners, the berries are natural.

Bartoshuk said she hasn't seen any reports of dangers from eating the berries, but warned against premature health benefit claims.





I know its not overly relivent but it does make me wonder what a fruit like this would do to the characteristics of Cannabis if this was spliced or geneticaly changed, I wonder if you smoked a joint of Canna-Synsepalum Dulcificum (CSD) lol whether the taste of the smoke would change or if like with the fruit the smoke would change your reception/deception? of flavours, could be trippy and also fun when you get the munchies.. just a thought - STELTHY


----------



## tybudz (Sep 9, 2010)

I did it in eraly veg. 

I took both plants out of dixie cup and rinsed as much of the soil from roots as possible.

From this point CLEAN CLEAN CLEAN is the only option. 

wear latex gloves NO powder.

Razor must be new !

from the bottom of the plant seperate roots in half down the middle.

Take the razor and split down middle main stalk/stem to the top of the plant. CAREFULL CAREFULL CAREFULL !!

Do the same to other plant.

take a half from each plant and take bread ties or anything better you can think of and tie together.

replant into dixie cup.

If you have any anti-shock product. water with this. If not phd water. as to most soil have enough ferts for the first week or two. in a few days you will visibly see the 2 growing together. in about a week or so you will see new weird leaves. and some regulare leaves. the bud half did bare buds and the strwberry half had little red strwberries.


----------



## stelthy (Sep 9, 2010)

tybudz said:


> I did it in eraly veg.
> 
> I took both plants out of dixie cup and rinsed as much of the soil from roots as possible.
> 
> ...



That's very helpful and useful information right there, I am going to note that down on paper to try later this month, REP  - STELTHY


----------



## tybudz (Sep 9, 2010)

thanks brother. im looking into these seeds. im 99% sure its not a myth. i heard of a guy in upstate newyork from jack. he said he had done this same isea but with mango. problem. jack is no onger with us. RIP. so Ill have to put the word out and see if i can get the growers name thats doin the mango.


----------



## The Lurker (Sep 9, 2010)

The science on this is sound. Been going on for a few decades now.

If you want to read more about the particular methods employed above, then check out this paper by Zwenger published last year. He has made it available for FREE (no $35 just to buy a study posted to a science journal here, folks); here's a link to the original document with several format options (left-hand pane). They've even got a Kindle version for you e-reader folks(!):

*The Biotechnology Of Cannabis Sativa*

Here's a direct download link to the *PDF HERE* (~8 MB).

Light reading...only 95 pages--! 
----------

As there are literally *hundreds of cannabinoids*, the process of transgenic plant expression needs to be done for each terpenoid that is isolated that one wishes to incorporate. So if you _want_ to reproduce some of the subtler nuances of the actual cannabis plant - including most of the connoisseur cannabis strains that are available today, and their actual, full therapeutic and medicinal properties (and not simply a 'THC buzz') a greater understanding of endocannabinoid receptivity and the biochemistry of all the analogues within the human brain is necessary.

But to get a plant with certain THC/CBD ratios, at least: it's *entirely possible*, and practical - with the right genetic source material.

Enjoy,

-TL


----------



## tybudz (Sep 9, 2010)

I love this thread. Thank you guys for the responses.

Great stuff!


----------



## Weedoozie (Sep 9, 2010)

This is absolutely scientifically awesome!!


----------



## tybudz (Sep 10, 2010)

so ive been calling around. when my best friend was an exchange student in highschool he met these growers overseas that said their fruit had THC in it. He said he purchased a Mango looking fruit for $100 and it TORE HIM UP. said he was couch locked with mad munchies. that was 10 years ago though.


----------



## Kart0oN (Sep 11, 2010)

its completely and utterly possible and stuff like this happends all the time its just very rare you hear about it take for instance crops of corn the agricultural farmers genetically alter so they get double or even triple of the amount of corn stuff like that but at the same time due to the fact your changing genetics of things there is always a chance that somewhere down the line the genetics could change to unwanted characteristics rendering it useless but hey just a thought, and as for the guy talking about huge buds on orange trees u completely misunderstand the article there talking about normal oranges that contain thc meaning no smoke/no buds


----------



## tybudz (Sep 11, 2010)

Exactly. but this orange is not Illegal. and should have similar medicinal qualities.


----------



## RavenMochi (Sep 13, 2010)

tybudz said:


> I did it in eraly veg.
> 
> I took both plants out of dixie cup and rinsed as much of the soil from roots as possible.
> 
> ...


 Dude, you are the complete and utter shit! LOL This next year my wife and I were planning on adding strawberries and raspberries to our garden, I'm gonna have to try it with both using bubble gum clones....

as for the oranges, may not be able to smoke them, but I bet you could sure as hell eat one while walking by a cop...


----------



## evilcloudst (Sep 13, 2010)

Looks like this story is not only too good to be true, but is also many years old. Sorry to burst your bubbles guys

http://msgboard.snopes.com/cgi-bin/ultimatebb.cgi?ubb=get_topic;f=76;t=000176;p=1&quot;&gt;http://msgboard.snopes.com/cgi-bin/ultimatebb.cgi?


----------



## 123petey999 (Sep 13, 2010)

man i might have to try this put 2 dif plants together! so would u do this when both the plants are about 3 to 4 weeks old yea peeps


----------



## tybudz (Sep 13, 2010)

evilcloudst said:


> Looks like this story is not only too good to be true, but is also many years old. Sorry to burst your bubbles guys
> 
> http://msgboard.snopes.com/cgi-bin/ultimatebb.cgi?ubb=get_topic;f=76;t=000176;p=1&quot;&gt;http://msgboard.snopes.com/cgi-bin/ultimatebb.cgi?


I understand when that story was. but I am sure the US did NOT throw away all the seeds por burn them or whatever. there are rumors of people in the US producing such fruit. I WILL FIND SOMEONE WITH SEEDS !!


----------



## tybudz (Sep 13, 2010)

AS for my splice stawberry grow. this was done years ago. I will get that projectt up and running again with full pics. I will also this time test the fruit at the local college to see if any of the properties of the MJ plant were inherited by the straberry. it will be fun. probably wont be untill 2011 though.


----------



## freddiemoney (Sep 13, 2010)

That story keeps mentioning a 1984 Ford Aerostar, which only started in the 1986 model year... Maybe nit-picking a bit, but it made it pretty suspicious within the first few lines.


----------



## phyzix (Sep 13, 2010)

stelthy said:


> In the summer of 1984...Ford Aerostar


Introduce in Summer 1985.

EDIT: Someone beat me to it. We are both correct, the 1986 model was first released in Summer of 1985.


----------



## tybudz (Sep 13, 2010)

PHYZIX i like your avatar. that is sick


----------



## D.REYx420 (Sep 14, 2010)

alright u have inspired me with the strawberiies and shit that wld be worth a try and really no loss to me someone is going to have to get on this


----------



## Schotzky (Sep 15, 2010)

iluv r3dtub3 said:


> you dont now exsactly how it will they would have to mix the geans and what if they regect eachother i high dought it would work or even make smoke ready buds highly unlikly!!


highly unlikely you'll ever learn to spell!! lol jk


----------

